

Unlimited Freedom Plan with Scrum Boards - aioprisan
http://blog.taskup.com/index.php/2012/11/plans-and-rewards-update/

======
jsnk
Signed up for it. My first impression is positive.

One quirky bug though. Deleting task wasn't working well on Today board.

~~~
aioprisan
thank you! what browser are you using?

~~~
jsnk
Most likely Chrome 23.

